# Assiut Virus يقدم اسطوانة شرحPrimaveraا صوت و صورة بروابط مباشرة لاول مرة



## MIDO_1349 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*Assiut Virus يقدم اسطوانة شرحPrimavera صوت و صورة بروابط مباشرة لاول مرة*







رأيت ضغط كبير على طلبات شرح لبرنامج بريمافيرا الرائع المستخدم فى ادارة المشروعات 


فقررت رفع احدى الاسطوانات الموجودة لدى حتى يستفاد منها كل اخوتى فى المنتدى

الاسطوانة دى شرح 

Primavera Project Planner v3.1




وتجنبا للمشاكل رفعت الاسطوانة لكم على خدمة تقدمها الهوت ميل بحيث ان تكون روابط الاسطوانة 

موجودة للابد ان شاء الله بدون ان يمسسها اى سوء باذن الله.

قسمت الاسطوانة الى 9 اقسام ( 8*50ميجا + 1*ميجا12.9) مضغوطين . اما الاجمالى بعد فك الضغط 509 ميجا


مقدمة الاسطوانة و محتوياتها







طريقة فك الضغط عن الاسطوانة وتشغليها












لو أى حد عنده كتب فى تنفيذ تفيد المهندسين حديثى التخرج يا ريت ينزلها

روابط التحميل

تجدونها فى الرد التالى لان الصفحة هنا لن تكفى

صورة توضح سرعة التحميل










​


----------



## MIDO_1349 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

حمل الاجزاء التسعة من هنا


1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9



:77: :77: 

فى حالة وجود اى خطأ ارجو افادتى بذلك
و شكرا لكم جميعا​


----------



## sanad1981 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل*


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جاااري التحميل ...مشكوووووووور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## MIDO_1349 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

sanad1981 قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل*





الف شكر يا اخى 
ووفقك الله فى انجاز التحميل


----------



## meee (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ً على الجهد الرائع :28: :28: :28:


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## جنو (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لم استطع التحمل من الجزء الرابع ؟؟


----------



## ابو حسني (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لم استطع التحميل


----------



## ابو حسني (11 نوفمبر 2007)

لا يمكن التحميل ما هوا الباسورد


----------



## MIDO_1349 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ابو حسني قال:


> لا يمكن التحميل ما هوا الباسورد



اسف يا اخى هذا الخطأ يرجع للضغط الكبير على تحميل الاسطوانة
حاول الان تم اصلاح الخطأ واذا ظهر مرة اخرى ارجو اعلانى بذلك

و شكرا


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (11 نوفمبر 2007)

:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:

* برافو عليك ياهندسه ياعبقري ---- جزاك الله خيراً
وعلى فكره حلوه قوي خدمة ******** في الحفاظ على الروابط مهما طالت المده 
نرجو منك شرح هذا الموضوع الجديد أكرر شكري*:28:


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل Mido_1349 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وفعلاً موضوع فوق الممتاز وجاري تحميل الروابط:14:


----------



## MIDO_1349 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> :28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
> 
> * برافو عليك ياهندسه ياعبقري ---- جزاك الله خيراً
> وعلى فكره حلوه قوي خدمة ******** في الحفاظ على الروابط مهما طالت المده
> نرجو منك شرح هذا الموضوع الجديد أكرر شكري*:28:




ربنا يخليك ليا يا رب

بخصوص طريقة الرفع على خدمة الايف ادخل من الرابط دا

http://skydrive.live.com/

لسجل بميل الهوت ميل بتاعك وادخل عادى

وبعد كدا ابدا رفع الملفات اللى انت عايزها

انا الشرح موجود معايا كامل لكل خطوات الرفع لكن لزميل من منتدى اخر مش عارف ينفع انزلها هنا ولا لاء

لو عايزها ضرورى ممكن تضيف ميلى عندك وابعتلك الشرح


----------



## MIDO_1349 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

بعد اذن اخى Eng Momar

حملت اجزاء كتاب Primavera Ver3.1 من موضوعه

كتاب جديد بصيغة PDF عن برنامج Primavera Ver3.1

صورة الغلاف






ووضعتها فى ملف واحد مضغوط ورفعتها ايضا على رابط مباشر بحيث يكتمل الموضوع من الاسطوانة والكتاب






حمل اجزاء الكتاب مجمعة من رابط واحد بالضغط على اسم صاحب الموضوع  Eng Momar​


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياخى الحبيب
ولكن الموقع صعب جدا فى التحميل
ارجو وضع روابط تحميل على مواقع اخرى


----------



## MIDO_1349 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

ايهاب عيادة قال:


> مشكور ياخى الحبيب
> ولكن الموقع صعب جدا فى التحميل
> ارجو وضع روابط تحميل على مواقع اخرى





لا اعتقد يا اخى ان هناك افضل من الروبط المباشرة

اكيد افضل من رابيد شير و ميجا ابلود

لو تضمن لى موقع ملفاتى لا تنشال منه.....قولى عليه


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (14 نوفمبر 2007)

تم التحميل حتي الجزء الرابع ثم توقف التحميل فهل هناك أي مشاكل في الروابط وشكراً


----------



## MIDO_1349 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

م محمد عبد السميع قال:


> تم التحميل حتي الجزء الرابع ثم توقف التحميل فهل هناك أي مشاكل في الروابط وشكراً



الروابط تعمل بكفاءة يا أخى  والحمد لله :15: :15: 


أنتظر ردك لتؤكد لى ذلك:55: ​


----------



## hammhamm44 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

very thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## stringer10 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

ياخي الحبيب شف لنا الاجزاء التاليه 

3 و 5 و 6 و 7و 8و 9و 

لم يتم التحميل الاجزاء معطوبه اعلاه 

ارجوك شف لنا حل ...
وشكرا جزيلا مقدما ياباش مهندس


----------



## MIDO_1349 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

stringer10 قال:


> ياخي الحبيب شف لنا الاجزاء التاليه
> 
> 3 و 5 و 6 و 7و 8و 9و
> 
> ...





انا اسف يا اخى و لكن هذا للضغط على الروابط

انها الان تعمل بكفائة حاول الان واخبرنى بالنتيجة :56: ​


----------



## وردة البستان (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زياد العمارى (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يامهندس ياعبقرى اسيوط


----------



## MIDO_1349 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

وردة البستان قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



العفو و بارك الله فيك


زياد العمارى قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يامهندس ياعبقرى اسيوط



الف شكر يا باشمهندس:84: على ردك الجميل   

​


----------



## همس.م (17 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن مش بيحمل


----------



## MIDO_1349 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

همس.م قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن مش بيحمل



بصوا انا عرفت الحل الاكيد للمشكلة دى

مبدئيا الروابط دى مش فيها اى مشكلة لانه من غير الوارد انها تنحذف من مكانها ان شاء الله

انا قولت فى الموضوع ان دى خدمة جديدة مقدماها الهوت ميل واسمها Windows Live SkyDrive

علشان كدا انا شاكك ان المفروض اللى بيحمل يكون فاتح ميله

علشان متحصلش اى مشاكل تانى

انا هاضع رابط صفحتى اللى حاطط فيها كل الاسطوانة وكل حاجة انا رفعتها على النت

بس ليا طلب ان اللينك دا ميطلعش برة المنتدى( انا منزل اللينك هنا و فى منتدى اخر فقط) علشان دا ممكن يسبب تهنيج فى ميلى من الضغط عليه

الصفحة دى عبارة عن هارد ( انا مقسمة لاقسام مختلفة ) ليا على النت

برفع عليه اى حاجة انا عايز انزلها على النت من غير مادخل اى مواقع الرفع زى الرابيد شير

لو عجبتك اى حاجة من اللى انا منزلها فى الصفحة دى تقدر تحملها عادى برضه ( بس متنساش تدعيلى :83: )

كل اللى عليك انك تدوس على اللينك اللى تحت دا و لو مش عندك ***** على الهوت ميل لازم تسجل

لان دى خدمة زى ما قولت منزلها شركة الهوت ميل

دا موقع الشركة www.skydrive.live.com


دى صفحتى اللى عليها الاسطوانة كلها 
https://cid-fba48cbff2bfbb92.skydrive.live.com/home.aspx
هاتلاقى الاسطوانة فى الفولدر اللى باسم Primavera CD

لو عايز لينك مباشر للصفحة اللى عليها الاسطوانة..............دوس على اللينك دا
http://cid-fba48cbff2bfbb92.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Primavera CD



كدا بقى محدش يقولى الروابط مش شغالة 

مرة تانية يا رييييييييييت اللينكات دى متطلعش برة المنتدى لانه لو انتشرت وسببتلى متاعب على 

الميل هابقى مضطر انى اعمل lock لروبط الاسطوانة واخليها بباسورد متغير ( يعنى لازم تعرف باسورد دخول صفحة الاسطوانة )

بالتوفيق للجميع و عايز حد يقولى انه دخل وبدا يحمل الاسطوانة   

​


----------



## MIDO_1349 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

علشان يبقى الموضوع كامل والكمال لله وحده

هاضع لينك لشرح تانى عبارة عن 10 محاضرات(صوت و صورة ) فى البرمافيرا

حجم الملفات حوالى 71 ميجا لكن بعد الضغط وصل 18 ميجا :15: :15: 

المحاضرات دى مع الاسطوانة مهمين جدا لاى حد عايز يتعلم البرنامج دا

رابط التحميل من هنا

لو ادخل بنفسك على المجلد اللى فيه المحاضرات وحمله لو حصلت اى مشاكل

ادخل من هنا
http://cid-fba48cbff2bfbb92.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Primavera Learning

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
​


----------



## stringer10 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بيض الله وجهك ....

والله انك لمتفاني في خدمه زملائك ..

لاحرمك الله الاجر ورحم الله والديك..


----------



## MIDO_1349 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

stringer10 قال:


> بيض الله وجهك ....
> 
> والله انك لمتفاني في خدمه زملائك ..
> 
> لاحرمك الله الاجر ورحم الله والديك..



جزاك الله كل خير على ردك الجميل دا


----------



## سفيان بشرى (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ mido - 1349
السلام عليكم
حالوت تحميل البرنامج ولم اتمكن هل هنالك مشكلة افيدونا
و شكرا


----------



## الصادق اثنين (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*طلب مساعدة في تنزيل البرنامج التعليمي لبريمافيرا*

:81:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج المهم لكل مهندس 

ولكن حاولت التحميل ولم استطع ارجوا ان تشرح لنا الطريقة لان عند الضغط علي ايكونة التنزيل للملفات يتوقف كل شئ 
ارجو ان تكمل جميلك وتساعدنا والله يبارك فيك ويسدد خطاك لكل ما هو مفيد


----------



## MIDO_1349 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

سفيان بشرى قال:


> الاخ mido - 1349
> السلام عليكم
> حالوت تحميل البرنامج ولم اتمكن هل هنالك مشكلة افيدونا
> و شكرا





الصادق اثنين قال:


> :81:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج المهم لكل مهندس
> 
> ولكن حاولت التحميل ولم استطع ارجوا ان تشرح لنا الطريقة لان عند الضغط علي ايكونة التنزيل للملفات يتوقف كل شئ
> ارجو ان تكمل جميلك وتساعدنا والله يبارك فيك ويسدد خطاك لكل ما هو مفيد





السلام عليكم

انا اسف جدا جدا يا اخوانى لان اليومين اللى فاتوا كان موعد نتيجة الجيش وانهاء اوراق التقديم .

لذلك مكنتش بدخل النت خالص

الحمد لله اخدت اعفاء من الجيش واتمنى اخدم كل اخوانى هنا

بالنسبة للاسئلة السابقة...............انا مش عارف ايه المشكلة عندكم 

من فضلكم راجعوا كل الردود لان فيه ردود سابقة فيها طريقة فك الضغط والتحميل يعنى لا تعتمدوا على الموضوع اللى فى الصفحة الاولى و راجعوا كل الردود .........لو واجهتكم نفس المشكلة ارجو تفسيرها بقدر الامكان 


و شكرا​


----------



## abuferas94 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس تم التحميل والتشغيل
بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## رسول الفهد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rawas999 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا لقد كانت مفيده جدا ولكن هل توجد طريقة لتحميل القرص الثاني؟!!! لانني بصراحه متشوق جدا لاكمال التعليم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## MIDO_1349 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

abuferas94 قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس تم التحميل والتشغيل
> بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك





ميموسوسو قال:


> جاري التحميل
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله الخير





رسول الفهد قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك





rawas999 قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا لقد كانت مفيده جدا ولكن هل توجد طريقة لتحميل القرص الثاني؟!!! لانني بصراحه متشوق جدا لاكمال التعليم وجزاك الله الف خير




الف شكر لكم جميعا على ردودكم الجميلة و المشجعة

بالنسبة للقرص الثانى ....هوا مش عندى دلوقتى بس اول مايبقى معايا هانزله ان شاء الله
​


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
جاري التحميل وجزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## MIDO_1349 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس إسلام سامى قال:


> اخي العزيز
> جاري التحميل وجزاك الله عني كل خير



بالتوفيق لك يا اخى


----------



## engkhekho (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز ولكن برجاء خدمه زملائك ورفع اى تعليم يفيد المهندسين من عندك ويمكنك اخى العزير رفعها على موقع مباشره حتى تتفادى عدم استطاعه تحميل الاخوه لها والموقع الذى ادلك عليه هو 
www.2shared.com
جربه بنفسك


----------



## eng_houssam (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز على هذه الــ سي دي


----------



## MIDO_1349 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

engkhekho قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز ولكن برجاء خدمه زملائك ورفع اى تعليم يفيد المهندسين من عندك ويمكنك اخى العزير رفعها على موقع مباشره حتى تتفادى عدم استطاعه تحميل الاخوه لها والموقع الذى ادلك عليه هو
> www.2shared.com
> جربه بنفسك




لكن بذلك تكون الملفات معرضة للحذف من الموقع بعد فترة معينة او عند عدم تهميلها لفترة معينه



eng_houssam قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز على هذه الــ سي دي



العفو يا أخى و اتمنى الاستفادة لك وللجميع


----------



## eng_hazem123 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss Man
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف
الف
شكر
شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر*


----------



## معماري شاطر (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دائرة العالم (19 ديسمبر 2007)

يعجز اللسان عن شكرك و ادعو الله لك بالعافية


----------



## MIDO_1349 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

eng_hazem123 قال:


> *Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss Man
> الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
> الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
> الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
> ...





معماري شاطر قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير





دائرة العالم قال:


> يعجز اللسان عن شكرك و ادعو الله لك بالعافية







الف شكر لكم جميعا​


----------



## نابلس (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## طه المهندس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله كل الخير
والتحميل شغال مية فى المية
واخر موعد حملة فيه (22/12/2007)*


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

نتمنا لك مزيدا من التالق وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التالق


----------



## Eng.Zizo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً 

أنا حملت و الإسطوانه إشتغلت و الحمد لله

بنوه لان لازم تسطيب برنامج power iso عشان الإسطوانه الوهميه والله أعلم


----------



## abosalah1 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بس مو ادرى لما حملت وحاولت فك الملف المضغوط ظهرت لى هذه الرساله

! \PrimaveraCD1.part06.rar: Packed data CRC failed in PrimaveraCD1\PrimaveraCD1.iso. The volume is corrupt
! \PrimaveraCD1.part09.rar: CRC failed in PrimaveraCD1\PrimaveraCD1.iso. The file is corrupt


----------



## MIDO_1349 (3 يناير 2008)

abosalah1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> بس مو ادرى لما حملت وحاولت فك الملف المضغوط ظهرت لى هذه الرساله
> 
> ! \PrimaveraCD1.part06.rar: Packed data CRC failed in PrimaveraCD1\PrimaveraCD1.iso. The volume is corrupt
> ! \PrimaveraCD1.part09.rar: CRC failed in PrimaveraCD1\PrimaveraCD1.iso. The file is corrupt




استخدم اخر اصدارات الوينرار يا اخى واذا حدثت نفس المشكلة حمل الاجزاء 6&9 مرة اخرى

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## engms.2006 (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مش عارف بصراحة ليه الروابط لا تعمل انا قمت بتنزيل الرابط رقم 1، 2, 3 ,9 ولكن من الرابط رقم 4حتي الرابط قم 8 لم استطع تنزيلهم 


برجاء الافادة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## قلب الأحبة (4 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وجعل العمل في موازين حسناتك 
وغفر الله كل ذنوبك 
وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك 
وكنت في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين 
وإن شاء الله ملتقانا في الفردوس الأعلى إن شاء الله


------

جاري التحميل وربنا يوفق
-------
وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## MIDO_1349 (4 يناير 2008)

MIDO_1349 قال:


> بعد اذن اخى Eng Momar
> 
> حملت اجزاء كتاب Primavera Ver3.1 من موضوعه
> 
> ...





MIDO_1349 قال:


> بصوا انا عرفت الحل الاكيد للمشكلة دى
> 
> مبدئيا الروابط دى مش فيها اى مشكلة لانه من غير الوارد انها تنحذف من مكانها ان شاء الله
> 
> ...




حل الشاكل اللى بتواجه الاخوة موجود فى الصفحة التانية من الموضوع

انا عملت اقتباس ليه علشان باقى الاخوة يقدروا ينزلوا كل اقسام البرنامج


والله الموفق
​


----------



## eng_h_kin (4 يناير 2008)

انا هدخل واحمل وجزاك الله خيرا اخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصطفى جلال فرج (18 يناير 2008)

الف مليون شكر وربنا يكرمك


----------



## MIDO_1349 (26 يناير 2008)

eng_h_kin قال:


> انا هدخل واحمل وجزاك الله خيرا اخى على المجهود الرائع





مصطفى جلال فرج قال:


> الف مليون شكر وربنا يكرمك




شكرا على ردودكم الجميلة

وان شاء الله فى حالة حصولى على الاسطوانة الثانية سوف ارفعها لكم 

​


----------



## civil_eng_elkady (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ياكبير على السيدى الرائع بس فين الباقى ؟؟


----------



## كريم21 (29 يناير 2008)

مفيش تحميل ولا حاجة ممكنه 
هل يمكن اعادة النظر فى الروابط 
ومشكوووور على الجهد


----------



## محمودباشا (30 يناير 2008)

الله ينور عليك يا باشا


----------



## كريم21 (31 يناير 2008)

اجزاء الاسطوانه 7& 8 &9
لا تعمل روابطها 
وقد قمت بتحميل الاجزاء السته الاولى من الاسطوانه المذكورة
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع ورجاء حل مشكلة الروابط 
مع التحية


----------



## محمودباشا (2 فبراير 2008)

_جزاك الله خيرا _
_بجد انت عبقري_
_وربنا يسهل فى cd2_​


----------



## احمد السماحى (2 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ليك وجارى التحميل باول جزء


----------



## احمد السماحى (7 فبراير 2008)

نتنظر الاسطوانه الثانيه باذن الله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جانودي (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المجهود 
لكن الروابط لاتعمل
ارجوك الحل السريع 
واعتذر على الازعاج


----------



## دولسيكا (11 فبراير 2008)

mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore than *thankes*


----------



## abdtwj (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لم استطع التحميل


----------



## احمد حمدان (11 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك ومن قلبي على هذا الموضوع الرائع ياورده الورود . هاي المواضيع والا فلا


----------



## MIDO_1349 (12 فبراير 2008)

احمد حمدان قال:


> اشكرك ومن قلبي على هذا الموضوع الرائع ياورده الورود . هاي المواضيع والا فلا





abdtwj قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لم استطع التحميل





دولسيكا قال:


> mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore than *thankes*





جانودي قال:


> شكرا على المجهود
> لكن الروابط لاتعمل
> ارجوك الحل السريع
> واعتذر على الازعاج





احمد السماحى قال:


> نتنظر الاسطوانه الثانيه باذن الله
> وجزاكم الله خيرا





احمد السماحى قال:


> شكرا ليك وجارى التحميل باول جزء





محمودباشا قال:


> _جزاك الله خيرا _
> _بجد انت عبقري_
> _وربنا يسهل فى cd2_​





كريم21 قال:


> اجزاء الاسطوانه 7& 8 &9
> لا تعمل روابطها
> وقد قمت بتحميل الاجزاء السته الاولى من الاسطوانه المذكورة
> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع ورجاء حل مشكلة الروابط
> مع التحية





محمودباشا قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا باشا





كريم21 قال:


> مفيش تحميل ولا حاجة ممكنه
> هل يمكن اعادة النظر فى الروابط
> ومشكوووور على الجهد





civil_eng_elkady قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس ياكبير على السيدى الرائع بس فين الباقى ؟؟





MIDO_1349 قال:


> بصوا انا عرفت الحل الاكيد للمشكلة دى
> 
> مبدئيا الروابط دى مش فيها اى مشكلة لانه من غير الوارد انها تنحذف من مكانها ان شاء الله
> 
> ...





MIDO_1349 قال:


> علشان يبقى الموضوع كامل والكمال لله وحده
> 
> هاضع لينك لشرح تانى عبارة عن 10 محاضرات(صوت و صورة ) فى البرمافيرا
> 
> ...


[







بالنسبة للاخوة اللى وجدوا صعوبة فى التحميل انا وضعت الردود السابقة اللى فيها شرح طريقة التحميل و اللى اختصرها انك لازم تبقى فاتح مسنجر الهوت ميل بتاعك لانى رافع الملفات على خدمة تابعة للهوت ميل و شرحها فى الردود السابقة.

و متشكر جدا للاخوة اللى كانت ردودهم مشجعة جدا ليا و اسف على التأخير نظرا لظروف العمل حيث لا أستطيع ان أستخدم الانترنت سوى فى نهاية الشهر.

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## abdtwj (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ً على الجهد الرائع ,جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي


----------



## مجدى محمد ابوحسين (12 فبراير 2008)

how are you fayek


----------



## احمد طلبه (12 فبراير 2008)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (12 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل*


----------



## احمد طلبه (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MIDO_1349 (16 فبراير 2008)

abdtwj قال:


> شكرا ً على الجهد الرائع ,جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي





مجدى محمد ابوحسين قال:


> how are you fayek




:81: الرد دا الوحيد اللى مش عارف ايه معناه :81: 


احمد طلبه قال:


> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood





محمد سالم رمضان قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل*





احمد طلبه قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​ :77: :77:


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (16 فبراير 2008)

*الف شكر ومجهوووووووود جبار وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## أبو حذيفه (16 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أولا جزاك الله خيرا
انا بصراحه ما اعرف اسوي داونلود ممكن أحد يعلمني


----------



## الفارس واحد (20 فبراير 2008)

حقيقي أشكر تعاونك وحبك لنفع الغير وخصوصا طرحك فكرة طريقة الرفع على خدمة الايف بارك الله فيك وأصلح بالك وكثر أمثالك.


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وزادكم الله من علمه


----------



## كريم21 (23 فبراير 2008)

الرجاء التكرم بشرح طريقة تشغيل الاسطوانه 
واذا كنا سنحتاج الى برنامج باور ايزو ام لا 
حيث ان شرح التشغيل مهم 
الان حملنا وفكينا ازاى نشغل بقى 
مشكوور ع الجهد


----------



## omdaa52 (23 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## تورابورا (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا
شكرا


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك..


----------



## احمد قمحاوى (9 مارس 2008)

*الف شكر لك يابشمهندس
وفقك الله لما فيه صالح الاسلام والمسلمين
واسال الله لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح*


----------



## ناجي جميل (12 مارس 2008)

بعد العاناة لتنزيل الملفات لم اتوفق في فك الضغط حيث ان الرسالة الواردة عند فك الجزء التالي ان هذه الملفات موجودة وهل تريد استبدالها؟
ارجو التوضيح من الزميل الذي رفع الملفات او من احد الزملاء الذين نجحوا بالإفادة من هذا ال سي دي 
وعلى كل مشكور يا زميل وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك في مستقبلك المهني


----------



## ابوملك (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا عزيزى ميدو جارى التحميل


----------



## ماجدان (18 مارس 2008)

الف شكرا بجد وجارى التحميل 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## نهر النيل (18 مارس 2008)

*تعليم البرايمافيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة مباركة لكم جميعاً 
الروابط بدءاً من الجزء الخامس لم تعد تعمل 
هل من روابط أخرى
وجزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


:1:​


----------



## مهندس فهمى (22 مارس 2008)

الف شكر لك ودمت يا اخ العرب


----------



## مينا الفقير (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا شكرا.....................


----------



## هاني سليمان (24 مارس 2008)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## ام نورا (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
بانتظار الاسطوانة الثانية


----------



## نهر النيل (26 مارس 2008)

*اسطوانة برايمافير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


تخية طيبة لكم جميعاً 

برجاء إن أمكن تحميل الملفات على سيرفر آخر ممن قاموا بتنزيلها 
حيث أن بعض الروابط لا تعمل عندي

ولكم جزيل الشكر

:1:
-----------​


----------



## ايه واحمد (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا.... جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود العظيم الذى تبذله من اجل منفعه الاخرين فجزاك الله خيرا وجعل مثواك الجنه واسكنك الفردوس الاعلى منها وسقاك من يد حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم شربه هنيئة لا تظما بعدها ابدا 
لكن لى عندك رجاء ... ان تحاول تعديل الروابط 6و7و8و9 لانى حاولت تنزيلهم ولكن لم استطع 
وننتظر منك الاسطوانه الثانيه وايضا المزيد ...فجزاك الله كل خير 
ارجو الا تخيب رجائى


----------



## MIDO_1349 (8 أبريل 2008)

[FONT="Com[CENTER]ic Sans MS"]السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

أنا اسف جدا جدا للتأخير على استفسارتكم لاننى بقيت بقعد على النت قليل جدا لانى شغال برة مصر و طبيعة الشغل مش بتدينى اى فرصة لدخول النت


انا لقيت ان الردود كلها بتدور حول صعوبة فى تنزيل اجزاء من الاسطوانة
الحل سهل جدا و موجود فى ردود سابقة

ان شاء الله الحل موجود فى السطور القادمة و مختصرها انك تبقى فاتح *****ك على ال هو ت م ي ل او حتى ال****** نفسه لان دى خدمة من الهوت ميل او تدخل من الصفحات المباشرة اللى موجودة فى الرد التالى


و مرة تانى بكرر و اسفى و اتمنى التوفيق لكل اخوانى فى تحميل الاسطوانة باذن الله
[/CENTER]
[/FONT]




MIDO_1349 قال:


> بصوا انا عرفت الحل الاكيد للمشكلة دى
> 
> مبدئيا الروابط دى مش فيها اى مشكلة لانه من غير الوارد انها تنحذف من مكانها ان شاء الله
> 
> ...





MIDO_1349 قال:


> علشان يبقى الموضوع كامل والكمال لله وحده
> 
> هاضع لينك لشرح تانى عبارة عن 10 محاضرات(صوت و صورة ) فى البرمافيرا
> 
> ...


----------



## علاءع (9 أبريل 2008)

الف الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## رسول الفهد (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (9 أبريل 2008)

ممتاز جهد رائع
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## شعيوط (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## narawan (10 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا عالموضوع المفيد جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## modi666666 (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا مهندس ميدو على هذا الجهد العظيم ، وأتمنى تزودنا بالإسطوانة الثانية اذا ممكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## modi666666 (13 أبريل 2008)

شكراً مهندس ميدو على المجهود الخرافي وجزاك الله خير، 
ويا ريت تساعدني بالموضوعين التاليين:-
1- نسب استهلاك المواد الداخلة بالإنشاء خرسانة حديد اسفلت للطرق طوبار ... الخ
2- الطاقة الإنتاجية للعمالة والآليات
مع وافر الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## semoo (13 أبريل 2008)

ِشكرا يا باش مهندس انت رائع على فكره بس على فكره الروابط صعبه حبتين


----------



## عمران احمد (13 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك و اكثر الله من امثالك والى مزيد من التفوق و النجاح


----------



## دائرة العالم (22 أبريل 2008)

تعجز الكلمات و اللسان عن شكرك ولكن المؤكد أن أمثالك يسيرون على طريق أخره الجنة و نعيمها فطوبى لك يا أخي


----------



## ريزووو (23 أبريل 2008)

thxxxxx alot


----------



## fihonil (25 أبريل 2008)

تكرم تكرم تكرم


----------



## المهندس محمد باشا (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (3 مايو 2008)

بجد انت جاااااااااامد اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى انا بدور عليها من زماااااااااااااااااااان الاسطوانة دى


----------



## kingprocess (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لم استطع التحميل

thanks


----------



## نيفين احمد حسن غبو (10 مايو 2008)

*نيفين احمد حسن*

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس مجهود رائع و متابعة اكثر من رائعة للردود.
بارك الله فيك و مستنين السى دى التانى و الثالث.


----------



## حسام الملاح (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ناس كتير محتاجه الكلام الحلو ده


----------



## معتز ادم الحاج (12 مايو 2008)

شكراً اخي وفى أنتظار المذيد من اجتهاداتكم


----------



## ايه واحمد (22 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااا انا نزلت الاسطوانه وهى فعلا جميله جدااااا 
لكن علشان يكتمل الموضوع تنزل الاسطوانه التانيه اللى انت وعدتنا بيها
 وياريت ماتتاخرش كتير علينا بيها وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير........


----------



## rabab_aha (10 يونيو 2008)

مشكور كتير


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عامر الكربلائي (18 يونيو 2008)

Very Gooooood


----------



## محمد السيوطى (20 يونيو 2008)

عفواً عزيزيMIDO_1349 في البداية انا لم أقرأ الموضوع , انا حملت الملفات من منتدي تاني قال فيه صاحب الموضوع​


> الموضوع منقول للأمانة
> قمت بإعادة رفع الاسطوانة علي روابط رابيد شير
> الروابط:​


وبالفعل قمت بتنزيل الروابط بتاعة الرابيد شير , ولكن المشكلة انه بيديني الرسالة دي عند فك الضغط​ 


​ 
من فضلك لو تعرف لها حل تكون مشكور 
وتعفيني من تحميلها مرة تانية 
في انتظارك​


----------



## نسيم 2006 (21 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس علي المجهود دا
والله انا كنت دايخ علي السي دي دا 
ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير ويجعله عامر


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (22 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم أتمنى أن يتقبل الله عملك الصالح وما تقدمه من علم لنفع الغير وشكراٌ جزيلاٌ


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (24 يونيو 2008)

يا أخى جزاك الله خيرا جهد مشكووور ويا ترى أسيوط كما هو الاسم لإانا اسيوط 98 أيضا حيث تعلمت الكثير والكثير
ولو أسيوط أقربلك النميس ولا الجمهوريه ولا شركة قلته أو فريال


----------



## MIDO_1349 (30 يونيو 2008)

علاءع قال:


> الف الف شكر وجزاكم الله خير





رسول الفهد قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خير





حسام محمد نجم قال:


> ممتاز جهد رائع
> جزاك الله كل الخير





شعيوط قال:


> شكرا جزيلا





narawan قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور جدا عالموضوع المفيد جزاك الله الف خير





modi666666 قال:


> شكرا مهندس ميدو على هذا الجهد العظيم ، وأتمنى تزودنا بالإسطوانة الثانية اذا ممكن مع جزيل الشكر



*و الله يا باشمهندسين مفيش وقت خالص دلوقتى انى ارفع الاسطوانة التانية بس ان شاء الله قريب جدا هاتبقى موجودة فى المنتدى*



modi666666 قال:


> شكراً مهندس ميدو على المجهود الخرافي وجزاك الله خير،
> ويا ريت تساعدني بالموضوعين التاليين:-
> 1- نسب استهلاك المواد الداخلة بالإنشاء خرسانة حديد اسفلت للطرق طوبار ... الخ
> 2- الطاقة الإنتاجية للعمالة والآليات
> مع وافر الإحترام والتقدير



*للاسف يا باشمهندس انا مش خبير فى البراميفيرا و مش هاقدر افيدك فى الرد على سؤالك*




semoo قال:


> ِشكرا يا باش مهندس انت رائع على فكره بس على فكره الروابط صعبه حبتين



*سهلة يا هندسة بس انت مش مذاكر كويس:7:*




عمران احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك و اكثر الله من امثالك والى مزيد من التفوق و النجاح





دائرة العالم قال:


> تعجز الكلمات و اللسان عن شكرك ولكن المؤكد أن أمثالك يسيرون على طريق أخره الجنة و نعيمها فطوبى لك يا أخي





ريزووو قال:


> thxxxxx Alot





fihonil قال:


> تكرم تكرم تكرم





المهندس محمد باشا قال:


> مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا​





zizo_abdelwahed قال:


> بجد انت جاااااااااامد اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى انا بدور عليها من زماااااااااااااااااااان الاسطوانة دى





kingprocess قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لم استطع التحميل
> 
> Thanks





نيفين احمد حسن غبو قال:


> الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس مجهود رائع و متابعة اكثر من رائعة للردود.
> بارك الله فيك و مستنين السى دى التانى و الثالث.





حسام الملاح قال:


> بارك الله فيك ناس كتير محتاجه الكلام الحلو ده





معتز ادم الحاج قال:


> شكراً اخي وفى أنتظار المذيد من اجتهاداتكم





ايه واحمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراااااااا انا نزلت الاسطوانه وهى فعلا جميله جدااااا
> لكن علشان يكتمل الموضوع تنزل الاسطوانه التانيه اللى انت وعدتنا بيها
> وياريت ماتتاخرش كتير علينا بيها وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير........





rabab_aha قال:


> مشكور كتير





محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





عامر الكربلائي قال:


> very Gooooood



*الف شكر لكم جميعا و انا فى قمة اسفى للتاخير على الرد و لكن دا لظروف العمل*




محمد السيوطى قال:


> عفواً عزيزيmido_1349 في البداية انا لم أقرأ الموضوع , انا حملت الملفات من منتدي تاني قال فيه صاحب الموضوع
> 
> 
> وبالفعل قمت بتنزيل الروابط بتاعة الرابيد شير , ولكن المشكلة انه بيديني الرسالة دي عند فك الضغط​
> ...




*المهم يبقى الشخص اللى اعاد رفعها على الرابيدشير يبقى رفعها بنفس التقسيم اللى انا مقسمه بس انت يا هندسه لو تابعت الموضوع من اوله و الردود اللى انا رديتها على الاخوة اللى واجهتهم مشاكل هاتقدر تحمل الاسطوانة من هنا*



نسيم 2006 قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس علي المجهود دا
> والله انا كنت دايخ علي السي دي دا
> ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير ويجعله عامر





عصام الدين مجدي قال:


> أخي الكريم أتمنى أن يتقبل الله عملك الصالح وما تقدمه من علم لنفع الغير وشكراٌ جزيلاٌ



*شكرا لردودكم الاكثر من رائعة*




سامح سمير عبد الظا قال:


> يا أخى جزاك الله خيرا جهد مشكووور ويا ترى أسيوط كما هو الاسم لإانا اسيوط 98 أيضا حيث تعلمت الكثير والكثير
> ولو أسيوط أقربلك النميس ولا الجمهوريه ولا شركة قلته أو فريال




*ايوة يا هندسة من اسيوط و قريب من فريال و يا ريت نتعرف اكتر :56:*


----------



## اسامة فتحي بركات (2 يوليو 2008)

سلمت يداك يا باشا، وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم الدين


----------



## محمود المهاجر (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جويفل (6 يوليو 2008)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد بركات (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن ترفع برنامج ال primavera وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك فاني في حاجة ملحة لهذا البرنامج


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لم استطع التحميل


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## محمد القرشاوى (26 يوليو 2008)

يا اخى مشكوور لكن بعد فك التحميل ما بينفك الضغط؟


----------



## مهندس الري أولار (4 أغسطس 2008)

لم يسبق لي العمل على هدا البرنامج و هنا اتت الفرصة اشكرك اخي الكريم و افيدكم علما انه هنالك برنامج مماثل له و هو Microsoft Project


----------



## eng alaa (5 أغسطس 2008)

انا نزلت الاسطوانة دى بس بعد لما فكيت الضغط متفكش الا 177 ميجا فقط واكترهم مش شغالين وملقتش اسطوانة ولا اى حاجه


----------



## أمينة كرم (6 أغسطس 2008)

جازاكم الله خيرا على هدا الرائع و المتميزالمجهود

جازاكم الله خيرا على هدا المجهود الرائع و المتميز


----------



## حسين كسره (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (13 أغسطس 2008)

اكرمك الله وجزاك خير الجزاء
ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## masrawy_83 (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ...مشكوووووووور


----------



## رضاسعد (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بس يا ريت لو فية اسطوانات تانية فى نفس الموضوع ترفعها لنا وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عزب (22 أغسطس 2008)

جزءك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 أغسطس 2008)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد

جازاكم الله خيرا

مجهود جميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد سعيد درويش (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا ملهم


----------



## asd1983 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

دى الأسطوانة الأولى فين التانية


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## samy.samy (27 أكتوبر 2008)

_

*برافو عليك- جزاك الله خيراً
*
_


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (28 أكتوبر 2008)

mido_1349 قال:


> حمل الاجزاء التسعة من هنا​
> 
> 
> 1
> ...


 

أشكر مجهودك كثيرا ولكن الفايلات لا تفتح وارجو مساعدتي لاني فعلا محتاج هذا الموضوع..مع التقدير:86:


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*يعجز اللسان عن شكرك يااخونا العزيز و ادعو الله لك بالعافية والتوفبق*​


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amin mohamed (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا...؟


----------



## وليد عقل (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم كل خير


----------



## ahmed_civil (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جارى التحميل


----------



## mohammed688 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك فيك ياغالى*
والله مش لاقى كلا م اشكرك بيه 
ان شاء الله ننتظر منك كل جديد


----------



## احمد شاكر محمود (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذا الجهد

مع التقدير


----------



## محمد محمد احمد سعي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري التحميل


----------



## محمود على راشد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

سشيبسشبشسضسضسسييبثضبثضببقصيصثبثب2بثب


----------



## engwagdy (9 مايو 2009)

Allah grant you more sucess in your life


----------



## م.عبد (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا غالي على هذه المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## sh sh (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مشكوووووووورررررر يا اخى , واتمنى ان يكون عندك المزيد


----------



## ibrahemmagdy (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى المجهود


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الصفحه عند التحميل لايوجد بها اى شئ ارجو افادتنا للضروره


----------



## odwan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
ألف شكر وتقبل مروري مع فائق تحياتي


----------



## mesho....... (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. هشام عباس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس ابراهيم قال:


> الصفحه عند التحميل لايوجد بها اى شئ ارجو افادتنا للضروره


 السلام عليكم 
:87: نفس المشكلة عندي :87:
ارجوا الافادة


جزاكم الله خيرا ............................................ تحياتى


----------



## محمودشمس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جاري التحميل


----------



## حمزهههههه (5 نوفمبر 2009)

انا محملهم بقالي سنه وبرده مش عايزه تشتغل وكل ما افتحها ببرنامج domen tools يفتحهالي علي هيئه ملفات فيديو ومش بيتشتغل كمان وحجمها عاطيهولي كبير اوي وبيقولي كورابتد فيل


----------



## magdy kotb (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.alfa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوح حلو وجميل بس الصور مدتها خلصت يا ريت تجدد الصور .....وشكرا


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (8 يناير 2010)

تم تحميل الاجزاء الثمانية الاولى ..وبقى الجزء التاسع والاخير لم أستطع تحميله 

أرجو المساعدة برابط أخر 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م الاسكندراني (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا عزيزي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (15 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور ياأخى


----------



## Osama1212 (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك والله امنور


----------



## ennadi (8 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم

الروابط لا تعمل 
*


----------



## omer5526 (8 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية وتسلم كتير


----------



## waleed nosseer (6 أغسطس 2011)

جارى التحميل ومشكور لتعبك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedsamir (17 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر بجد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العهدي (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يعطيك العافية


----------



## الغريب2007 (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

مهندس محمود السيوطى


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

والله مشكور


----------



## engbodi90 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نورالدين69 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلاجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jamel501 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي على السطوانة الرائعة


----------



## mohamad abdelwahab (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووور يااخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## hamedcoo (20 يناير 2012)

*شكرا ً على الجهد الرائع :28: :28: :28:*​


----------



## محمددهب (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ......


----------



## محمددهب (22 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور لقد استفدت كل الفائده والحمد لله مشكرور مجددا​*:7::80:


----------



## dbo5 (22 فبراير 2012)

i couldn't download the 7th and 8th and 9th parts....i don't know what's wrong if u can do somthing about them...anyway thank you so much


----------



## محمد النواري (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

*شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الطيب*​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fekhredine (20 مايو 2012)

thank you soo mutch my brother


----------



## bigboss330 (24 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور وفق الله


----------



## مكاتي علي (24 مارس 2013)

الله يكرمك و يبارك فيك


----------

